# 310A Oil in Antifreeze



## FINSTER66 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,
I have purchased a 310A with 3500 plus hours and did a complete flush of the coolant system. I found a little black oil and gray sludge in the system that keeps on coming out of the block drain and in the radiator. I did a cascade flush and a week later noticed a few new black spots of oil in the top of the radiator. The motor runs fine and does not smoke or show any signs of coolant in the oil. On the 310A that old how common is a faulty oil cooler that sits directly under the oil filter? This is one of a few places the oil and coolant come close to mixing. If a new oil cooler is too much can I just eliminate it and by passing it with a looped hose and take the cooler out of the system. I live in NY and we don't get extremely hot temps. Also, loader shake and slow operation after dumping a heavy load. Has no problem lifting only after the dump slow operation of raise,lower or curling bucket, not done at the same time. It takes 10 seconds to have full power to raise or curl again. Happens not all the time. Backhoe has no problem digging.
Thank You, 
Vinny


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm assuming this is a Case 310? Or is it a John Deere? You posted in the announcements and support section and give scant info. 
Damn! the tractor is over 30 years old minimum and over all that time, a few drops of oil has to have crossed the head gasket. I doubt that the oil cooler is your problem. A little oil could even be left over from manufacturing or maybe a rebuild years ago. start worrying when the coolant level rises and it looks milky.
As far as your loader, when was the last time you changed the fluid and filter and cleaned the screen?


----------



## FINSTER66 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi, It is a 1982 John Deere, I was unaware Case also made a 310A. This is my first backhoe and first post online so please bare with me. I bought the backhoe a month ago, from a friend who only had it for a year and put at most 10 hours on it. He assures me that he never had a problem with the loader shaking. So when I got it I wanted to change all filters and fluids. The trans. and hydro filter were changed along with cleaning out very little debris out of the screen. I was careful not to get any dirt in the openings while I had the filters off. I also put at least 10 gallons of new fluid in the transmission/hydro system. I cant help but question myself was it something I did (filter changes) if it did not have the problem while my friend had it.? I guess I will go through the troubleshooting process of visually checking all lines for damage after that do I drain the lines to the loader and look for any debris that may have been clogging the lines? If all positions of the loader slow at the same time it would lead me to believe that the problem is at one central location in the system.? Thanks very much for the information.
Vinny


----------



## FINSTER66 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi, It is a 1982 John Deere, I was unaware Case also made a 310A. This is my first backhoe and first post online so please bare with me. I bought the backhoe a month ago, from a friend who only had it for a year and put at most 10 hours on it. He assures me that he never had a problem with the loader shaking. So when I got it I wanted to change all filters and fluids. The trans. and hydro filter were changed along with cleaning out very little debris out of the screen. I was careful not to get any dirt in the openings while I had the filters off. I also put at least 10 gallons of new fluid in the transmission/hydro system. I cant help but question myself was it something I did (filter changes) if it did not have the problem while my friend had it.? I guess I will go through the troubleshooting process of visually checking all lines for damage after that do I drain the lines to the loader and look for any debris that may have been clogging the lines? If all positions of the loader slow at the same time it would lead me to believe that the problem is at one central location in the system.? Thanks very much for the information.
Vinny


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Just a shot in the dark, but when you changed the filters did you fill them up before installing? Just thinking that you may now have air trapped somewhere in the system. Bye


----------



## FINSTER66 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi, The loader return canister is horizontal on the backhoe so that one could not be filled before replacing,,,the transmission canister is vertical and that one I could have filled but didnt. Today when I was using the loader I took notice to find out exactly what wasnt working..only the loader on raise was slow and shaky at first until it warmed up and than it still was a little shaky. Is their anyway to get the air out? Hold the joystick for a short period after its end point? Maybe If I just keep on using it eventually the air if any will find its way out? No pinched lines ,,I checked. Its odd that the previous owner did not have the problem and it only started after I drained fluid ,,,changed filters and refilled the transmission.


----------



## FINSTER66 (Dec 12, 2011)

Update on shaking in the loader operation. I tried something,,, I added extra Hydro fluid so it now comes up 1 inch past the fill line on the dip stick and 95% of the problem went away. I also have a slow leak coming out around the shaft of the Hydro pump were air might be getting in so I am changing out the pump to solve the leak problem. Kind of expensive to solve the slow leak but the machine is 30 years old and probably the original pump.


----------



## FINSTER66 (Dec 12, 2011)

Update on oil in coolant. I tested the oil cooler as per manufacture by lowering it into a bucket of water and pressurizing to 15psi and no bubbles came up. I sent the head out to a machine shop and they found out it was warped on the side were the coolant and oil port are close. It took only two passes on the mill machine and the head was flat again. I took the radiator out of the machine and flushed it with a gallon of paint thinner,, that worked well. Reinstalled the head and no more oil in coolant! I noticed with my loader problem that it only hesitates when I push and hold the clutch in?
Vinny


----------

